# Apache config question



## thecoffeeguy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. Having a bit of a Apache configuration issue that I was hoping to get some help on.

System is:

FreeBSD 8.2
Apache 2.2

This is a IDS box, running snort, mysql and BASE.

Last piece I am working on is getting BASE configured properly.
I built BASE through the ports and followed the steps per the README. The last piece of the puzzle I am missing is getting the web interface working.

I am getting the following error when I try and access the web interface of BASE;


```
client denied by server configuration: /usr/local/www/baseindex.html
```

What I am trying to find out is why there is no trailing slash AFTER base.
So it should read:   


```
/usr/local/www/base/index.html
```

Been looking over my config here but cant seem to figure it out.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## thecoffeeguy (Apr 26, 2011)

AFter taking a step back, I figured it out. I needed a trailing slash after the "Alias" section where I specified the Base directory.

BTW, how do I change the thread to SOLVED.

Thx


----------



## phoenix (Apr 26, 2011)

Edit the first post or ask a mod to do it.  I've done it for this thread.


----------

